
Snap judgments, trolling, and bias are the monsters terrorizing digital culture - cjdarnault
https://digitalculturist.com/have-we-unleashed-the-monsters-a603325a5a85
======
mtgx
I remember there was an app presented on Shark Tank that prompted you to
"rethink" before you post a comment on social media. Perhaps we need something
like that to "encourage good behavior" for all social media applications and
commenting platforms.

I didn't remember, but Mark Cuban seems to have invested in it:

[http://www.business2community.com/entertainment/shark-
tank-r...](http://www.business2community.com/entertainment/shark-tank-rethink-
app-takes-home-100000-mark-cuban-lori-greiner-01663986)

